# Fergus The Bogeyman???



## beenleighford (5 July 2007)

Hi i was just looking up my new mares breeding and her sire is Fergus the bogeyman but i cant seem 2 find much information about him. ive looked on stallions online and typed him in on google but cant seen to find much! anyone help? ive heard of him and i know he is a graded sports stallion but nothing more! thanks


----------



## WarmbloodFan80 (7 July 2007)

Hi, 

Couldn't find very much about him either, just that he's a 16.1hh dun/white sports horse registered with both CHAPS and BSPA so you could try contacting one of them for more info?


----------



## stripeycat (31 March 2010)

Hi
I own 'Fergus The Bogeyman' and would be more than happy to fill you in on him and send you some pictures.
07989 380883
many thanks
catrin


----------



## eventrider23 (1 April 2010)

Oooh Stripeycat, could you post some photos and info of your boy on here or do you have a website?  I know a lot of people who have asked about him before but never been able to find much out about him.


----------



## Holly831 (1 April 2010)

I have a 10 month old by the graded (EX) stallion Dun to Order who is by Fergus.

She is absolutly gorgeous and a palamino - I call her my Barbie girl as she is very very pretty like a 'fake' pony!


----------



## Holly831 (1 April 2010)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/fergus+the+bogeyman


----------



## stripeycat (7 April 2010)

Hi
I only have mini shots of him and am unable to upload them.  i would be more than happy to send pics to anyone who wants one.
my email is catplews@btinternet.com if anyone wants more info
regards


----------



## stripeycat (7 April 2010)

anyone who has stock by him - i would love to know what and how they are turning out
thanks


----------



## lucaschave (13 April 2010)

Have two fergus offspring both stunning mares out of different dams. One palomino one chestnut. temperaments one forward and brave, one Generous and affectionate. Both willing to please. Thankyou Fergus and Thankyou Catrin, Always wanted this combination of mares. One soon to be covered by Jumbo! How exciting....


----------



## lucaschave (13 April 2010)

TRying to upload photos but cant at mo. when i do youll know that im not just biased, they are stunning!! offspring. Potential to and temperament to excel if in the right hands.


----------



## prideandprejudice (14 September 2010)

I have one of Fergus sons. He's a 17hh dun and white gelding and he's the most handsome horse I've come across. He turns heads wherever he goes. And the best thing about him is his wonderful temperament. He has a great character, very brave and for a 4 year old has a very sensible head on him. The day I properly backed him I got on and ended up going on a hack. He was wonderful. And the first show I took him to he got a first in the in hand hunter and in hand coloured. A very proud moment.


----------



## magic104 (15 September 2010)

There was a photo posted of him on this thread http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=314566


----------



## stripeycat (15 September 2010)

Which mare is that horse out of pride and predjucice? i love to hear how the youngsters are and am compiling a file of pics of his babies if you have any.


----------



## lizzy72 (4 February 2014)

Hi I have recently bought a rising 4 year old who is by Fergus the bogeyman.
He is currently 16.3hh/17hh, he has a lovely temperament, super paces and a true gentleman. He is skewbald super markings


----------



## lizzy72 (4 February 2014)

Hi I have recently bought a rising 4 year old who is by Fergus the bogeyman.
 He is currently 16.3hh/17hh, he has a lovely temperament, super paces and a true gentleman. He is skewbald super markings


----------

